# Plows on agricultural tractors



## CMD (Jan 16, 2010)

Thinking off mounting a fisher XLS on a kubota 7060 , I have a Normand 92 on the rear and believe wil make a stand alone machine on its route . Will build a full length sub frame to Attach head gear . My question is whether your have to alter the front end , there is no suspension it's basically a dead axle .

Do standard tractors support plows ok ?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

CMD;2103858 said:


> Thinking off mounting a fisher XLS on a kubota 7060 , I have a Normand 92 on the rear and believe wil make a stand alone machine on its route . Will build a full length sub frame to Attach head gear . My question is whether your have to alter the front end , there is no suspension it's basically a dead axle .
> 
> Do standard tractors support plows ok ?


I have 9-2 boss vxt on my Kubota M7040 and a 92" normand on the back. It works great! Have a mount built so you can still put some suitcase weights on the front, I have 5 on mine and I think its a good balanced machine. I am also running my plow electric just like on a truck and have had zero problems with that. You will love having the plow. I use the plow on gravel driveway, and the blower on the paved. Good luck


----------



## CMD (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like what I had in mind , assume you added a second battery ? Did you run the mount back the full length of tractor? Any issues with front end or tires ? Any pic's ? 

Thank you


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've been running sub frames on tractors since the 70's and to wasn't until the last few years we've had front suspension. You might have to run more air then recommended but 30psi doesn't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

CMD;2104001 said:


> Sounds like what I had in mind , assume you added a second battery ? Did you run the mount back the full length of tractor? Any issues with front end or tires ? Any pic's ?
> 
> Thank you


I did not run a second battery. I tested the draw while using the plow and everything was good to go. I did not wire the plow lights to work because I put some bright leds on the tractor, and also they would draw a lot of juice. The mount goes under the front axle and then ties into the loader frame. The loader frame holds the 2 half's of the tractor together and I figured that the plow will not stress the frame as much as doing loader work would. I will try to post some pics today.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

CMD;2103858 said:


> Thinking off mounting a fisher XLS on a kubota 7060 , I have a Normand 92 on the rear and believe wil make a stand alone machine on its route.


One of the desireable attributes of using an inverted blower on a tractor is it's maneuverability and nimbleness. You will lose a bit, maybe quite a bit, of that by hanging a straight blade or wideout on the machine. You will not lose much by hanging a v-blade on the front as the wings tuck nicely into the tractor. FYI, we have both and the operator loves the v setup and has plowed a season with both.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I plowed 1 night with a Blizzard on a tractor. It sucked. Changed some equipment/routes around, ended up with a dedicated tractor/blower combo. I love it.

Second choice would be the V as Herm systed.


----------



## CMD (Jan 16, 2010)

We presently have the loader on the tractor along with the blower so we are not as nimble as could be , but at times the bucket is very handy . Hoping to have the versatility of all three , blower /plow during the storm and being able to switch to the bucket after , the new kubota system is pretty easy to drop and add. 

I agree plow lights would be redundant and great to know the pump might not over-draw the system , will start there .

Running just the blower does not work as stand alone with our snow and the type of service we perform , but the versatility with plow and bucket /blower I can just follow the crew with the salt truck


----------



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

Would putting a wing plow (ie metal pless or HLA) on the front drastically reduce mobility? or would its ability to narrow be similar to V plow? Currently using just blower(92" inverted) for all drives and roads at townhome complex, about 50 drives. Have opportunity for 120 more next year with additional 1.5 mi roads. Was thinking/hoping adding wing plow would be able to use just one tractor/blower/blade combination for all. Some of drives are right across from eachother, could use blower one side, as I pull out of that drive, pull into other side and backdrag with blade. In my mind it is working great, thoughts? And the front blade would speed up clearing roads also (limited places to put snow).


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

luckey;2105043 said:


> Would putting a wing plow (ie metal pless or HLA) on the front drastically reduce mobility? or would its ability to narrow be similar to V?


 Remember a MetalPlessis or HLA is still a straight plow hanging up front, so yes you would lose maneuverability. In addition you have to (ok should) ask your self the followowing; Will I be able to generate enough in sales to warrant the investment?


----------



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I realize I'll loose some maneuverability, was hoping I might cut time nearly in half for driveways that are directly across from each other, as well as reduce time clearing roads. My thought was it would be pushing it to do all 170 drives(2 complexes about 2 mi apart) with one tractor/blower, but would be possible with tractor/blower/blade combination. Was thinking 9-15 blade, put on either 110 or 135 hp tractor. Have 2 now, not sure I want a 3rd outfit yet. Income wise it would be justifiable.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

*snowing and box blade*

Swiss army knife of snow removal!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2104657 said:


> Second choice would be the V.


V's have to many moving parts......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2135073 said:


> V's have to many moving parts......


Dangit, what was I thinking?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2135089 said:


> Dangit, what was I thinking?


Apparently you weren't.......... as usual....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2135095 said:


> Apparently you weren't.......... as usual....:laughing:


:crying::crying::crying:


----------

